# Breeders, do you do home checks before placing puppies?



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

It is helpful to have a list. Checking references... but sometimes you have dig deeper. If you get one red flag, you'll find more!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

ty ty Karen. puppy people are starting to phone and write, and Its hard to read people via e-mail and phone sometimes.  I want my babies to be loved by their new owners forever


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

We never did home visits with our 2 PWD litters, but we did thoroughly screen people. We start with a telephone chat and screeing questionnaire. If we like the sound of them and what they have to say, we invite them to come meet us and our dogs. From then on we keep in touch and have them come over a few more times. We never promise anyone a puppy until the litter is a little older and we know if we have anyone for them. As we've never placed any pups long distance, we've been able to get to know the pup owners personally and get a really good feeling for them. So far it's worked out, all our pups went on to have happy lives with their new families!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

My breeder has never been to my home, but we did several phone interviews, and met in person several times before we were placed with a puppy. I think it's better that way, for both parties.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I am very lucky we are only 320 thousand here in Iceland. 
So every person who contacts me knows someone I know so it is rather easy to do background checks. 

I am not planing on going to there houses. Although I have been too two of the homes.

I know that the three owners I have now are good people who take great care of there pets.
two of the have poodles now and are adding a second dog and the other one just lost her Spoo to bloat.

So now I have 3 left and we will see where they go 

Good luck finding good homes for your baby's


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I never had to have a home check for Vega and Dodger but she did call my vet and I guess she felt comfortable with me because she let me take Dodger home before she was spayed and while I had Vega..Vega was only 5 months old or so at the time so he was not altered yet either.

Of course I had them both fixed. Puppies coming out of places scares me!

We did email back and forth quite a bit and talked on the phone. She also said she wouldn't let Dodger go home with anyone unless she felt that Dodger was comfortable. While she was skittish with me at first she warmed up quickly!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

no house check when i got kih- but i was i recommended to this breeder via another breeder.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok , I am not a breeder but talked to a ton of them via an e-mail or phone and I "passed" ALL short and long distance "exams".

Why ??? 

Because I knew so much about a breed. I knew what were exercise requirements, what are grooming requirements, what are poodles all about and even how it should look like LOL !!!

Also - I offered a stable home (married for many, many years, 2 great kids) and owned a home with a nice big fenced yard. It is also very obvious that I just adore poodles and that I love all animals in general. 

I was also always courteous and polite - no matter of how "south" the conversation would take a turn. Even the lady who told me in a terse tone that I am "looking for a show puppy" just notified me that she is expecting puppies . 

I think, that deep down, no matter how ambitious and how greedy some breeders are - they still want to place a puppy in a loving and caring home at the end of the day : ))) ! 

Also, one breeder told me that she was impressed with how my kids behave and would sell me a dog anytime because of that fact, since she thinks that if a person is not capable to take care of kids - that person is not capable to train and raise a "good citizen" dog . ( does not apply to "childless " people of course !!!!) I wrote this just so you can maybe observe how "family functions" when the whole family comes to visit :rolffleyes:

All in all - if I was a breeder - I would sell to people who took time to read about a Standard Poodle, dog rearing , training and grooming requirements and also know about health issues. I would NOT like anybody to "learn poodles " on my puppy - but again - it is just me ha ha - idealist to the core in all matters in life (just shoot me!!!!!) It does not mean that a person had to already have a spoo - just that the person shows genuine interest in a breed and knows basics and is willing to read and learn from you also.

So, my first question would be "WHY do you want a poodle" and I would always give a preference to people who are looking for a new family member or a companion and than people who want to participate in dog sport events : ))) ! All other "reasons" would not fly with me !!!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

That sounds like you'd make the perfect breeder wishpoo!

I dunno how I feel about home visits I'm not a breeder but from a buyers pov 
I'd sort of feel like if you can't get a feel from me from phone conversations and emails or even meeting in person then we shouldn't be making this life long ((well dogs life long but hopefully life long I wish I were friendly with Elphies breeder :] )) pact over a dog xD
that the home visit is just an unnecessary step in a long process ((for most)) to begin with 
ok, I wouldn't want someone to be like ":O you live in a 3bedroom ranch with only 3acres of land you don't have room for my __________ ((lists dog breed))" 
thats what I'm sorta saying XD

I dunno if I worded that correctly...>.<


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> That sounds like you'd make the perfect breeder wishpoo!
> 
> I dunno how I feel about home visits I'm not a breeder but from a buyers pov
> I'd sort of feel like if you can't get a feel from me from phone conversations and emails or even meeting in person then we shouldn't be making this life long ((well dogs life long but hopefully life long I wish I were friendly with Elphies breeder :] )) pact over a dog xD
> ...


I agree - I have nothing to hide and have provided pics of my dogs and various shots of my home as well. BUT I don't like surprise visits from family lol!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

exactly!
lol my mom goes into a frenzy of tidying up when she gets a call someones coming to visit ((not that our house is like a super mess or anything XD)) she just wants everything in order like "NO MAIL ON THE TABLE >:O"

I wouldn't mind if someone wanted to come see where I lived before placing a puppy with me I know alot of the big dog rescues in the area do that because of acreage supposedly
but I wouldn't want it held against me like the size of the house, or the size of the land, or the proper fencing ect aren't up to par with dog ownership 
thats sorta what I was I was going at with my post XD


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I know of local Rescues that will do a home check prior to placing an animal. I find it rather thorough of them but I am sure they are doing for the best interest of the pet. Plus they probably want to ensure they don't see that animal again in a rescue situation.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> exactly!
> lol my mom goes into a frenzy of tidying up when she gets a call someones coming to visit ((not that our house is like a super mess or anything XD)) she just wants everything in order like "NO MAIL ON THE TABLE >:O"
> 
> I wouldn't mind if someone wanted to come see where I lived before placing a puppy with me I know alot of the big dog rescues in the area do that because of acreage supposedly
> ...


I have no qualms regarding the size of the house or the size of the property, but am adamant about a fenced yard or a secure run for the pup. I dont think most breeders care if the house is spotless, but would not be happy if they saw things laying around that a pup could chew and hurt themselves with.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

thestars said:


> I know of local Rescues that will do a home check prior to placing an animal. I find it rather thorough of them but I am sure they are doing for the best interest of the pet. Plus they probably want to ensure they don't see that animal again in a rescue situation.


I think in cases like this, they all should. I have seen some bad situations come from rescues. Dogs being rescued just to be chained up outside


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Olie said:


> I think in cases like this, they all should. I have seen some bad situations come from rescues. Dogs being rescued just to be chained up outside


and dogs from rescues who have very specific needs because of past experiences. They need to ensure that these needs will be met.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> and dogs from rescues who have very specific needs because of past experiences. They need to ensure that these needs will be met.


SO TRUE. I think about fostering special needs dogs, but I am afraid of not being able to committ enought time.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I understand needing the fenced yard 
we fenced in the front of our yard last summer so that the dogs wouldn't get out ((they love joggers v.v), and we're finishing the rest in a couple of weeks ^_^

and I do get why you'd need the extra bit of insurance with rescue dogs that have been threw a tough life already, 
I was just saying I would be worried about being judged solely based on the home visit lol XD


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Olie said:


> SO TRUE. I think about fostering special needs dogs, but I am afraid of not being able to committ enought time.


I think you would want to have a lot of free time to dedicate to a special needs dog. Someone like me who is home all day. Some can be sorely troubled. Such a shame!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> I understand needing the fenced yard
> we fenced in the front of our yard last summer so that the dogs wouldn't get out ((they love joggers v.v), and we're finishing the rest in a couple of weeks ^_^
> 
> and I do get why you'd need the extra bit of insurance with rescue dogs that have been threw a tough life already,
> I was just saying I would be worried about being judged solely based on the home visit lol XD


Well, I know if I were able to visit everyone who wanted a furbaby from me, I would not base my decision entirely on the home visit. I have two adopted sisters, and the Childrens Aid did home visits with us. We had Poodles coming out the ying yang, my Mom was not a partricularly good house keeper, tons of commotion with two teenagers in the house...but they based their opinion on what was spoken, what they saw, the love they felt in the home even with all of the detriments...I am not comparing human babies to puppies, but feel it is all a similar process. Because I cannot visit each interested party personally, I go by my gut, how my questions are answered, the individuals past experience with dogs or better yet other Poodles. And I love it if I get get the number of their vet and groomer to verify how good they were with keeping up with things with any former dogs they may have had.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I like that comparison, 
my moms going threw the process of becoming a foster parent and thats what her social worker told her the other day that our house is spotless but its warm cozy feeling not a cold empty spotless XD
((she decided she can't have an empty nest for much longer since I'll be moving out shortly lol))

I think it would have to be worded different for me to like it
like if the breeder said "I just want to see how you interact with your dogs at home " it might make me feel less like I HAVE TO IMPRESS this person or no dog >.<
(even though I guess what I said would be one of the big reason FOR a home visit XD) 
yeah I'm just rambling...


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i work with a rescue and do home checks for it reasons we do home checks are as follows 

1- people lie. It's the best way we can keep people from lying... there's been many times people put on the application that they own a house with a yard- then try to book a home check? NO go- why? they live in an apartment 

2- people often don't see issues- so example- see that gap in the fence there? and that small JRT your adopting? It can ge tout that- so what can we do to fix it before the dog comes home?? 

3- fenced yards- quite often go- see a very short (3' fence) fence on the yard- where people say it's 4'+ they just can't guestimate the heights- so we go through alternative ways to keep the dog IN the yard (a run- etc) 

i've never NOT homed a dog with a homecheck that's been done- but i have had people balk at the home check. I don't care if your house is busy, messy, small big what ever. I want to see the dog will be safe- have a safe place when your gone (kennel or small room etc) and a safe yard that they can't easily escape from period. 

It also makes people go home after meeting the dog- think and have a day-2 days before getting the dog.


----------

